# Need some help from some of the experts here.



## blazit08 (Feb 15, 2009)

I just recenty (yesterday) got my new kenwood w3012 sub in, stuck it in the box, turned my truck on and it worked perfectly all day, then about 11:00pm it went out. I checked triple checked everything from the RCA's to Fuses to Remote on. It Was hooked up to a 1000W Sony XM amp. Well i checked the fuses running to the amp and they wernt blown, but melted! So I put new fuses in hooked everything up, and now the sub is extremely distorted and trips the amp before you can turn it up even half way, I called a few service and repair centers, and read some post and i was told it needed reconing.. (is this a huge possibility?) Anyhow im going to try to get it replaced but I had a friend order it for me because I dont use paypall, and yes its brand new, now heres the other problem, the place we ordered it from is not an authorize kenwood dealer (ebay) so im pretty sure kenwood will try to give me hell on replacing it, and im not sure if i need to call the place i got it from, or if im going to have to have him do it (i ussually dont get stuff from ebay.)
To get it reconed its gonna cost $80.00 and thats what i paid for the sub, so if i cant get it replaced i would be better of just buying a new one instead of getting it repaired right??? Well heres my last question, everysince i bought that POS Sony amp its been blowing fuses like crazy and has done the same thing to 4 other sony subs (i thought it was the subs, but now im thinking theres a short in the amp) now i have it in my head when i get this kenwood replaced to buy a matching kenwood amp cuz im tired of sony crap. Any comments and help would greatly be appreciated. Oh and the amp had 2 30amp fuses (60 amps total.) I only had 60 amps running from the batt when it kept blowing fuses, so i toned it down to 40 amps from the batt and it melted the fuses! What could cause this, I know there isnt too much current running to it.


----------



## lechuck (Aug 24, 2009)

Sadly just inspect the kenwood sub, you will notice righ away if the surrounding is blown. Did you follow every recommandation from the sony amp user manual? Usually it is precisely mentionned how to hook it up to you battery and what fuse it needs.


----------



## blazit08 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes I did and everything was done by me and a friend (hes been installing systems for years professionally.) And as far as I can tell everything with the sub looks normal to me, let me snap a few pics and post them. Cant get camera to work so no pics, any help on getting it replaced or fixed? i have a feeling its the voice coil.


----------



## lechuck (Aug 24, 2009)

I never saw a blown voicecoil but I am a beginner. Hope knowledgeable people might help you on that one. Your amp is dangerous!!


----------



## blazit08 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok after closely looking at the entire speaker in the LIGHT lol, i noticed the little ohm things on the leads are blown! and easy way to fix this or get it fixed cheaply?


----------



## blazit08 (Feb 15, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

The little ohm things on the leads? What's that mean? Ohms are a unit of measurement for electrical resistance.

It sounds like you have a bad amp, if you've gone through that many subs. If you are blowing 40 and 60 amp fuses on your main power cable, that means that you ARE in fact pulling more current. Fuses don't blow unless there is more current flowing through them than the fuse is rated for. If your amp is fused at 60 amps, it should never pull more than 60 amps, usually much less. I'm not an expert on repairing amps, so I don't know what the problem is, but something is wrong if your amp is pulling that much current.


----------



## blazit08 (Feb 15, 2009)

lol my bad the little ohm things, i dont know much about subwoofers, i was talking about the resistors though cuz the sub does the same thing on both amps i have, i thought maybe the resistors run off the tensil leads and i saw what look like resistors that look like they got cut in half or summin, anyways kenwood wont cover it because i didnt buy it from a authorized dealer and there repair places say they cant repair it if it isnt under warranty even though i told them i would pay for it, now im fighting with hookedontronics from ebay to get it replaced. oh and i have never blown a fuse under the hood just fuses on the amp side


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Dude, go to a pro.


----------



## badmotorscooter (May 22, 2009)

blazit08, you need to post some pictures of what your looking at. Clearly you need help!  Pull the sub out of the box and push in lightly in the center of the woofer, if you hear any scratching or rubbing noises you have destroyed the voice coil. If what you are talking about is the terminals where you hooked up the wires to, there is no such thing as a resistor there. We need pics or you need to take it to someone more knowledgeable to help you.


----------



## blazit08 (Feb 15, 2009)

thank you verry much for being nice about it unlike other ppl. yes i do hear scratchin noises along with rubbing, but anyhow i got the dealer to replace the kenwood sub and i got a matching recommended kenwood amp for it on order. i know its the amp now cuz it has killed 5 subs since i had it and i took it apart and its all black on the inside, im not a pro but i know thats not good.


----------

